# Toshiba introduces 13.3-inch Android tablet with integrated TV tuner



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Now this is a great idea - fuck knows why it's taken so long for someone to come up with it - but this is exactly what I've wanted for my kitchen.



Specs: 13.3-inch screen, TV tuner and antenna, quad-core Tegra 3 processor, a 5-megapixel rear camera, a 1.3-megapixel front facing, an HDMI port, a full SD card slot, a SIM card slot and Android 4.0.1 Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 22, 2012)

like it. like it a lot.

Very handy on a boat.

hope it makes it out of the prototype stage.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks pretty much ready to roll...

http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/21/2890509/toshiba-at330-13-inch-ics-tablet-germany


----------



## elbows (Mar 22, 2012)

I wonder what the screen res is, and whether the tv aerial will work well in many locations indoors in this country (doubtful given past experience with indoor aerials but I've never tried since terrestrial tv went digital). Will also be fascinated to see what kind of price such a size of device will command.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 22, 2012)

I watch TV on my laptop in my kitchen courtesy of Catch up TV and my WiFi signal. Why pay for a separate device?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I watch TV on my laptop in my kitchen courtesy of Catch up TV and my WiFi signal. Why pay for a separate device?


If you haven't got a wi-fi signal, you'd still be able to watch regular TV and free-to-air HD Channels for starters.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

elbows said:


> I wonder what the screen res is, and whether the tv aerial will work well in many locations indoors in this country (doubtful given past experience with indoor aerials but I've never tried since terrestrial tv went digital). Will also be fascinated to see what kind of price such a size of device will command.



Yup price is a real issue here...interesting experiment in the tablet market from a slightly surprising company I have to say..!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I watch TV on my laptop in my kitchen courtesy of Catch up TV and my WiFi signal. Why pay for a separate device?



Is there a dongle that allows laptops to pick up tv signals?


----------



## dessiato (Mar 22, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Is there a dongle that allows laptops to pick up tv signals?


yes, readily available from many shops. Plug in and go. Your laptop becomes a TV with time shift, record etc. I used to use one when travelling, cost about £15, used for years. But reception could be variable depending very much on carefully pointing the aerial in the right direction.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Mar 22, 2012)

any idea of costs?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I watch TV on my laptop in my kitchen courtesy of Catch up TV and my WiFi signal. Why pay for a separate device?


 
I do this in my bedroom for my tv as I dont have an aerial..... just airplay it to an apple tv.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2012)

ed, for your kitchen, any old tablet and catchupTV will work just fine.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

dessiato said:


> yes, readily available from many shops. Plug in and go. Your laptop becomes a TV with time shift, record etc. I used to use one when travelling, cost about £15, used for years. But reception could be variable depending very much on carefully pointing the aerial in the right direction.


Won't work in most tablets though, and a tablet is going to be a more pleasant form factor for watching TV.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> ed, for your kitchen, any old tablet and catchupTV will work just fine.


I don't have the greatest wi-fi reception in my kitchen.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2012)

I was going to say you probably don't get very good freeview reception on a tablet-sized internal antenna either, but then realised you can see Crystal Palace tower out of the window


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> I was going to say you probably don't get very good freeview reception on a tablet-sized internal antenna either, but then realised you can see Crystal Palace tower out of the window


The Toshiba tablet has an old school pull out aerial.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2012)

Have you thought of moving the router, and then setting £400 on fire?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

mauvais said:


> Have you thought of moving the router, and then setting £400 on fire?


Has it been priced, then? And did I say I was going to buy it?


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 22, 2012)

elbows said:


> I wonder what the screen res is, and whether the tv aerial will work well in many locations indoors in this country (doubtful given past experience with indoor aerials but I've never tried since terrestrial tv went digital). Will also be fascinated to see what kind of price such a size of device will command.


 
speculation says 1900x1200


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2012)

I recently bought a cheapie, twin antenna WIFI router which is roughly in the centre of the house and it seems to extend across the road out the front through 3 brick walls, and well into the back garden - I'm planning to move it slightly upstairs over Easter to see if I can get even more useful coverage - though it's already fine in the bathroom ...


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 22, 2012)

For me this thing would be ace. One device with (hopefully) long battery life and decent sized screen I can use for tv, web and games all running of a 3g dongle and taking up little room when not in use.  Perfect.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I recently bought a cheapie, twin antenna WIFI router which is roughly in the centre of the house and it seems to extend across the road out the front through 3 brick walls, and well into the back garden - I'm planning to move it slightly upstairs over Easter to see if I can get even more useful coverage - though it's already fine in the bathroom ...


My problem is that I live in a block with massive concrete walls, so wi-fi reception is a real problem - even when it's just from one room to the other (see my other thread about buying power outlet adapters).


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2012)

I wonder why concrete is worse than brick ... maybe there's steel in there too ?


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I wonder why concrete is worse than brick ... maybe there's steel in there too ?


I've no idea, but many a drill has failed to make a whole in it!

One thing re: catchcupTV. Those fucking adverts you have to sit through first are a right pain when I'm trying to watch a footie game.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2012)

It'll be the steel reinforcement. Your home is effectively a big metal cage.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 22, 2012)

editor said:


> Won't work in most tablets though, and a tablet is going to be a more pleasant form factor for watching TV.


Agreed


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

dessiato said:


> yes, readily available from many shops. Plug in and go. Your laptop becomes a TV with time shift, record etc. I used to use one when travelling, cost about £15, used for years. But reception could be variable depending very much on carefully pointing the aerial in the right direction.



I see...might have a look into this, gives you the best of both worlds and cheap too.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 22, 2012)

Crispy said:


> It'll be the steel reinforcement. Your home is effectively a big metal cage.


 
bit like mine then


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> bit like mine then


A "bit"


----------

